# sprayer hose



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a number of doors and side panels to paint this summer, different colours, and locations, yet easy access. How short a hose and small a diameter could I get made up for a 395 so I could spray out of a gallon can and minimise the product in a line.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Why not use a proshot 2 with a backpack? 

I'm exploring this option myself.


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

Just talked to a Graco rep about this the other day. Do not go shorter than 50 feet for any sprayer larger than a homeowner special, which often come with 25 footers. The line acts as a reservoir of pressurized product and larger is better for maintaining consistent pressure. If you're spraying a lot of doors but for different jobs, a Pro Shot really is the way to go, it'll pay for itself and they're pretty darn handy.

FYI, every 50 feet of 1/4" hose will suck up approximately a quart of paint.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Nah, I use 25' all the time for small stuff like one garage door. I use about a half gallon after clean-up. Its better than barely making it or chasing with water.

I also found a 15' for lacquer using low pressure.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Why not just use a whip?  

I have an AAA(Graco 290) with a 25ft line

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Even with a short hose, you have to consider mobility. You still have to lug around a 40lb sprayer.


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

driftweed said:


> Why not use a proshot 2 with a backpack?
> 
> I'm exploring this option myself.


I use the pro shot often, maybe it's me but apart from the spits I it makes me nervous compared to the control with a gun.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

ejs said:


> I use the pro shot often, maybe it's me but apart from the spits I *it makes me nervous compared to the control with a gun*.


 :yes: Me too.


----------



## Professional Painter (Mar 15, 2014)

It is a special order from Graco and if memory serves me correctly, 6' is the shortest you can go. 2-3 weeks for delivery.

Professional Painter


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

6 footer and a whip would be great when i put my 440 in the boom lift. I am guessing it would have a little more heat.:thumbup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You could get you a hopper..
http://www.jnequipment.com/show_det...CW3Xkykx3ezqntNg2JSF4mPx9b07vLPAgN9G11aDw_wcB

Or get one of these. SWP stocks them here. I met the inventor at a SW proshow this year, he was so excited to hear that someone actually uses them. They are cheap, and reusable. That last part I think is what is killing his sales, I bought two and still have them, use them a lot with shop pieces that I only need a small amounts of paint.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> You could get you a hopper..
> http://www.jnequipment.com/show_det...CW3Xkykx3ezqntNg2JSF4mPx9b07vLPAgN9G11aDw_wcB
> 
> Or get one of these. SWP stocks them here. I met the inventor at a SW proshow this year, he was so excited to hear that someone actually uses them. They are cheap, and reusable. That last part I think is what is killing his sales, I bought two and still have them, use them a lot with shop pieces that I only need a small amounts of paint.


I have one , freaking love it . I use it all the time . great for spraying doors .


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> You could get you a hopper..
> http://www.jnequipment.com/show_det...CW3Xkykx3ezqntNg2JSF4mPx9b07vLPAgN9G11aDw_wcB
> 
> Or get one of these. SWP stocks them here. I met the inventor at a SW proshow this year, he was so excited to hear that someone actually uses them. They are cheap, and reusable. That last part I think is what is killing his sales, I bought two and still have them, use them a lot with shop pieces that I only need a small amounts of paint.


 
I love the Hopper!


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Get a proShot. Put a soda can inside of the cup so there is zero cleaning. Cut the top off of the can, pour paint in and shoot. Problem solved.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> I have one , freaking love it . I use it all the time . great for spraying doors .


Another cool tip is to put hot water in the bucket to raise viscosity when spraying enamels.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

ShermanMoore said:


> Just talked to a Graco rep about this the other day. Do not go shorter than 50 feet for any sprayer larger than a homeowner special, which often come with 25 footers. The line acts as a reservoir of pressurized product and larger is better for maintaining consistent pressure.
> 
> FYI, every 50 feet of 1/4" hose will suck up approximately a quart of paint.


This is why you see a 50 foot hose on a line striper rig even though the distance between the pump and the gun is only a few feet. The longer hose has an accumulator effect to even out the pressure while the pump is going through a cycle. Without the accumulator you would end up with periods where the gun output is spraying more material at a higher pressure for a heavier coat, to be followed by periods of less material and lower pressure resulting in a thinner coat. 

In some pumps you can do damage if you use a shorter hose than the manufacturer specifies. For example, Speeflo 5500 sprayers are notorious for their recoil as the pump cycles. With a hose shorter than 50 feet, the recoil can be so great that the check balls can shatter the carbide seats as the pump reverses direction in the stroke and the ball slams into the seat.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

I use a 50 foot 1/4 hose with a 1/8 30 foot whip Very easy to handle works great.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I put a 1 gallon hopper on the titan 440i with a 15ft 1/4" hose line & a graco fx gun. 

If you want more efficiency, then like others recommend, a ProShot. 

Another option is an HVLP, 1 qt or a remote pump option, but you have to thin and it make take more coats than just 1 etc. etc.

Good luck and let us know what you ended up doing!

Edit: 
Have to scroll down but hose length's are listed:

http://www.portlandcompressor.com/airless/accessories.aspx


----------

